# Carolyn Hall Young Creates Her Latest Precision Power Artwork!



## Darth SQ

As many of you know I have been very good friends with Carolyn Hall Young (CHY), the original artist and heatsink designer for Precision Power and later on for xtant, for about four years now.
Obviously by my avatar name, I am a huge fan of her work and am literally building a Suburban showcasing PPI Art Amplifiers.
Awhile ago, I obtained a 1996 PPI Art dealer banner off of ebay that I planned to hang on the Suburban at gtgs and comps when I finish my install so I finally mustered up the courage to ask Carolyn if she would autograph it for me.
She graciously agreed so I rolled it up and sent it to her along with a bunch of colored Sharpies at her request.

I little backstory, for those of you that follow PPI history, you know the company was sold off in late 1995 so the 1996 line up that showcased the .2 version of the Art amps were from the new owners along with a redesigned silkscreening of Carolyn's artwork that was done without her permission.
As Carolyn explained it to me, the deal dictated that the new company could use her artwork one more year but they couldn't change it at all.
Obviously they dramatically changed it much to CHY's dismay but she was too sick to act on it legally so she let it go and then soon after she was hip deep in designing the industrial look of the xtant amps. 
And life went on......

So flashback to about six months ago, CHY unrolls this banner I sent her so she can autograph it and the more she looked at it, the more she hated it. 
She came to the conclusion that leaving it as it was just wouldn't do and with the help of her husband Warren, she got down on the floor and began to fix it a piece at a time.
As Carolyn told me on the phone, each brushstroke was a cathartic experience bringing her happiness and joy as she corrected everything she hated about what they had done to her work.

Now moving back to present day, the following pics are of what she sent me back today.
This banner which is roughly 2'x8' took weeks to complete and I am absolutely over the moon with gratitude with what she has done. 
Carolyn I can't thank you enough for the gift you've given me. 
I am so thankful for your friendship and this treasure you've entrusted me with. 
And now I get to share her latest creation with all of you. 
My pics don't do it justice but I did try to pick up on all the color, detail, and paint layers that she lovingly labored on for weeks to complete.

Enjoy everyone. 

The original 1996 banner as I sent it to her.


And now the same banner all dressed up with acrylic paint the way it should have been produced.




Every detail is you see was handpainted by Carolyn.

















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Carolyn Hall Young Creates Her latest Precision Power Artwork!*


















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Carolyn Hall Young Creates Her latest Precision Power Artwork!*


















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Carolyn Hall Young Creates Her latest Precision Power Artwork!*

And lastly, what I originally was only asking for. 





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Carolyn Hall Young Creates Her latest Precision Power Artwork!*

I think she fixed it don't you? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

did she tell you she was going to do that?


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> did she tell you she was going to do that?


Nope. 
She asked permission from me to make some changes on it at the beginning but that was all.
Obviously I said absolutely please feel free to do whatever you desire. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

I think she did a fantastic job, and you deserve to show this proudly.


----------



## Darth SQ

Coppertone said:


> I think she did a fantastic job, and you deserve to show this proudly.


Thank you Coppertone. :0
I plan to bring it to NorCal events for others to see it in person if they choose to.
Btw everyone, Carolyn is having trouble with cancer again and going through a lot once more.
I know reading all of your posts in the next few days will definitely cheer her up so feel free. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

My heartfelt prayers go out to her during these tumultuous times. I lost my sister in law to Cancer. I wish her the strength needed to get through these very hard times, and know that is not alone.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Now that is AWESOME----


----------



## SilkySlim

That is amazing. That is what makes this so cool as much movement now to turn audio into a commodity and a there is still so much that is just art. She personifies this in every way a true artist. I hope she inspires many more to enjoy the art of audio and quit winning and bickering over some of the stupidest things. One thing I learned is as many years of working with the "science" audio the more I find not absolute. We still are learning so much but I digress. What she did to bring her art back too life was amazing. I hope that I am out on that side of the country for a GTG or meet and can check it out in person. Love the passion and creativity. Love the desire for it to be right. 
My heart goes out to you Carolyn you will be in our thoughts and prayers as you battle this. I am going through this with close family right now so best wishes and bravo what a big heart. Thanks for all you've done for us. I am now getting one of my original A600's repaired now that I know it has your correct art makes it much more special. May never sell it now!!!!!! Awesome.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mires

That is the coolest thing I have seen in a long time and I know you will cherish it forever.

I'm not a praying man but she will definitely be in my thoughts. I've never met her but something tells me she's a fighter and has plenty to live for.


----------



## cajunner

it's just like me to say this, but I wish there were a way to preserve the original banner by creating a photocopy that could go to events and not be jeopardizing the original acrylic paint on a flexible substrate.

the original should be put under climate-controlled conditions, and left out of touring and exhibitions and such, since there is unique artwork on it that is un-recoverable should anything catastrophic happen to it.

maybe do a kick starter or just a benefit thread for the cost of a mural replacement, I'm sure someone here could use their business facilities to put together a high resolution copy on a poly/vinyl canvas backer.


heck, I've seen metal photos and family portraits on pillows and comforters, I'm sure the process to get something like this done is not that expensive, considering what would be lost.

anyways, the CHY connection is strong, may the force be with her as she does battle.


----------



## Victor_inox

Very cool. Preserve it.


----------



## MACS

I love what CHY did to cover over the unauthorized .2 artwork. This banner would mean so much more to me just the way it is now. Bret I hope you are planning to get this framed and put behind glass!


----------



## Grizz Archer

You're the richest guy I know! And the most blessed!


----------



## req

this is one of the coolest car audio i have seen in a LONG time.

i hope PPI can see that they made a mistake, and they get their **** straight and hook her up.

man this is cool.


----------



## Darth SQ

Thanks everyone. 
All of you are right in that it has to be preserved but I've also decided that I don't have to make that decision on how right now.
If my Suburban build has taught me anything is that being patient eventually provides a good solution and gets me in the right direction.
For now, it's properly lined with craft paper, rolled up on a spindle, sealed, and stored in my big ass gun safe.

I am going to take it out this weekend in the sunlight so the colors can pop and take some really good pics to post. 
As for getting it scanned digitally, if anyone has some suggestions, I would be up for the task as this is a very good idea.
That way you all, her fans, can see it for yourselves if it's all ok with Carolyn of course. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

Awesome Bret! Like others have said (and I know you will), keep that thing preserved as best you can. 

Just make sure you bring it out to the next NorCal GTG or Comp that we both attend.


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> You're the richest guy I know! And the most blessed!


You're incredibly blessed yourself buddy.
You have the dream job many of us would kill for. 
Have you pinched yourself lately. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> Awesome Bret! Like others have said (and I know you will), keep that thing preserved as best you can.
> 
> Just make sure you bring it out to the next NorCal GTG or Comp that we both attend.


Done. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SPLEclipse

Very cool...you're a lucky guy!


----------



## TampaIS250

This is so awesome. I too keep in touch with her - she is an amazingly talented artist in many different mediums and one of the kindest souls I've ever met.


----------



## goodstuff

Awesome. Jealous. Always wanted a cool car audio banner for my garage.


----------



## vwdave

Damn Bret that is not only the coolest piece of car audio memorabilia but the coolest story to go along with it. That piece of art work is 100% priceless. I know you will cherish it as I feel lucky just to know that it exists, and I'd be even luckier to see it in person someday.

I wish her luck in dealing with her medical challenges. Cancer is no fun, not only for he victim but also for their close family (first hand experience).


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> Damn Bret that is not only the coolest piece of car audio memorabilia but the coolest story to go along with it. That piece of art work is 100% priceless. I know you will cherish it as I feel lucky just to know that it exists, and I'd be even luckier to see it in person someday.
> 
> I wish her luck in dealing with her medical challenges. Cancer is no fun, not only for he victim but also for their close family (first hand experience).


Thank you Dave. 
Ok I just got off the phone going over the other stuff CHY sent me which I will address in the Old School PPI Showoff Thread.
Just to get everyone up to speed, Carolyn got checked out today for what they thought was cancer again that turned out to be only old scar tissue instead.
So she's beat the odds once more. 
One amazing woman. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damonryoung

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thank you Dave.
> 
> Ok I just got off the phone going over the other stuff CHY sent me which I will address in the Old School PPI Showoff Thread.
> 
> Just to get everyone up to speed, Carolyn got checked out today for what they thought was cancer again that turned out to be only old scar tissue instead.
> 
> So she's beat the odds once more.
> 
> One amazing woman. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Excellent news!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Victor_inox

Congrats on beating cancer, good news!


----------



## maverik159

Absolutely. Hands down. Best thing I've seen on this site. Brett- no doubt that CHY crafted that labor of love based upon the absolute respect that you have given to her and her work over the years. CHY continues to inspire me through her love of art and it's fusion with the technology of the reproduction of audible art. A beautiful thing from a beautiful person.


----------



## vwdave

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thank you Dave.
> Ok I just got off the phone going over the other stuff CHY sent me which I will address in the Old School PPI Showoff Thread.
> Just to get everyone up to speed, Carolyn got checked out today for what they thought was cancer again that turned out to be only old scar tissue instead.
> So she's beat the odds once more.
> One amazing woman. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That is great to hear!


----------



## Sine Swept

I will make my Arts sing in the morning. Thanks CHY


----------



## hot9dog

very cool story and an amazing rework to you banner!! thank you for shareing this with all of us.


----------



## Gary S

Wow........ oh my...... I don't know what to say, nice story. 

PPI is crazy for not making amps today with that artwork.... so special.


----------



## damo4833

Protect & Cherish that banner!!!
PM sent


PPI-DB


----------



## captainobvious

That's such a cool gesture by CHY to do that for you in respect of her artwork and in honor of your friendship. It came out beautifully. I agree with others, please have this digitally scanned so that you can preserve CHY's work for the future (by keeping the original piece protected) and be able to still display the print at events.

Thanks for sharing Bret

-Steve


----------



## SilkySlim

They may make a clear flexible cost that would help protect it. It would need uv protection. Possibly the plasti dip products would work? I don't know if they have Uv protection on the clears?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

Absolutely incredible replies guys.....thank you. 
Carolyn's going to love reading them.

Here's a link to the other treasures she sent me.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/132928-old-school-ppi-showoff-45.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Well damn......everyone bailed on me this morning to go mall shopping so I am stuck not being able to hang it outside for the new pics.
It's so big that I don't want to take a chance of it touching the ground while I hang it.
Maybe tomorrow afternoon or Memorial Day....sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

Seeing the before and afters....I see why she didn't like the or feel right with the graphics on the banner. 

The after looks so much more COLORFUL and many times better. Me like....I agree with some about handling it.....I would hang it up in a temperature controlled room (office or room for sure) I would avoid folding it many times, but hey am no artist am sure she gave you proper care tips.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Seeing the before and afters....I see why she didn't like the or feel right with the graphics on the banner.
> 
> The after looks so much more COLORFUL and many times better. Me like....I agree with some about handling it.....I would hang it up in a temperature controlled room (office or room for sure) *I would avoid folding it many times, but hey am no artist am sure she gave you proper care tips*.


^^^
In great detail. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Update.
I am going to try to take the pics tomorrow if I'm caught up with work.
Sorry for the delay.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chithead

Dang that is just the most beautiful piece of Art ever, no pun intended at all. Always had the most respect for her, and am amazed at the talent Mrs. Carolyn displays on all levels.


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally got caught up with work and got this done today. 
The colors really do pop in the sunlight and the details and textures are there just like an oil painting.
Looks like it all came out in the pics to which is absolutely what I was hoping for.
Well she's all sealed back up in my safe until the next NorCal GTG or MECA event. 

Enjoy. 
































Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## crux131

That is friggin cool!


----------



## itchnertamatoa

very very nice banner indeed ...
wish they still made them ppi art amps ... with this new art, they'd look killer ...


----------



## sydmonster

Amazing... this is dedication and just an honest appreciation of multi-media art! Music, visual arts and technology resound by CHY and Brett/PPIAC.

Than you both for sharing!!


----------



## schmiddr2

Yeah that's cool man. Not even sure a thanks would do it. But I'm sure she knows you appreciate her work, and now you get to display it with your truck...awesome.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Just wow... I can't believe the difference. That's a true one of a kind work of art in itself. Always knew some of the back story to PPI/Xtant, but I didn't realize they changed the .2's without her permission... I've seen some slight variations in early A300's. I'd assume those were her. 

Hell, I'd pay her to "FIX" my .2's. lol


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> Just wow... I can't believe the difference. That's a true one of a kind work of art in itself. Always knew some of the back story to PPI/Xtant, but I didn't realize they changed the .2's without her permission... I've seen some slight variations in early A300's. I'd assume those were her.
> *
> Hell, I'd pay her to "FIX" my .2's. lol*


Thought the same thing. 
How cool would that be? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

sydmonster said:


> Amazing... this is dedication and just an honest appreciation of multi-media art! Music, visual arts and technology resound by CHY and Brett/PPIAC.
> 
> Than you both for sharing!!


All I did was try to do right by my close friend Carolyn by supporting her and her work the best I can.
She's the true artist and visionary. :heart:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

I can't seem to stop coming back to look at this. Phenomenal!


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> I can't seem to stop coming back to look at this. Phenomenal!


Yeah it's beautiful. 
I'll bring it down with me next time.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brett

while i was never really a fan of the way the amps looked (sorry!), i do really like the banner. it really is incredible what she was able to do, and coming from an artist and art instructor, this is really quite nice. the brushstrokes and color usage are great and i think it's not only cool that she did it, but that you guys can appreciate the true artwork and not just silk-screened images, because as you can see, there is a huge difference! and not to mention it brings the audio community closer together.

as far as proctecting it goes, since it's acrylic, you'll definitely want to keep it away from any water/moisture, and just be careful not to roll it too tightly as the thicker paint will crack and fall off.

how cool would it be for ppi to do a select run of re-issue, made in the usa amps with hand painted, signed/numbered, amps? i assume that bridge has long been burned, but would still be cool


----------



## Darth SQ

Thought you guys might enjoy this pic of her working on the banner.
Thank you for letting me post it Carolyn. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Guy

It's a really thoughtful and passionate gift. The enthusiast spirit lives!


----------



## damo4833

LOVE IT ~ Thanks for posting the "at work" photo!!!


----------



## general zod

This is both beautiful art and a beautiful story.... I have been a huge art series fan since the early 90s.. For my new build I was ecstatic that Grizz brought the magik back to the ppi amps with the phantom and black ice creations... I bought 3 black ice amps (bk1800, bk800.4, bk580.5) and display them proudly... I would like nothing more than to lay the art series graphics over the black ice amp tops and honor the CHY legendary logo the best I could... I even had my cousin (artist) attempt to re-create the graphics for my Amps best he could off photos however they were just too hard to get perfect so I decided that until I can get it to look fitted as it would be had grizz been able to use it on the black ice amps, I would not do it... I wish Carolyn/Bret could come up with a graphics set for the black ice amps, or stand alone art series graphic vinyls with the proceeds of the sales going to a CHY "audio community gives back" fund to say thanks to Carolyn and her lasting contribution to car audio history .. My mother had battled cancer multiple times since the early 90's, and my 7 yr old son has had cancer twice having to have multiple surgeries and close calls... Hard to watch him struggle sometimes with things... He loves my "car stereo" and says he wishes I could "put the cool colors" on my three amps like I told him I was going to try to do... If there was a way for me to make him happy by applying the graphics to the bk amps I would be honored to do so! Bret is indeed a lucky man to know Carolyn, and if Mrs. Young reads this I hope she smiles a bit knowing there is a random child somewhere that loves what she has done and sees her as an inspiration!! He prays for her, and as a small child to pray for someone he hasn't met actually inspires me to be a better family man.. I am proud of my Black Ice amps because of grizz archer and his work, and even more proud to know that Mrs. Young is part of the history of my life and love of car audio.... 

Sorry if I rambled a bit, I just had to post this and let Mrs Young know she inspires my young son and for that I am humbled / proud of both his compassion, and the art series impact on our lives....


----------



## Grizz Archer

general zod said:


> This is both beautiful art and a beautiful story.... I have been a huge art series fan since the early 90s.. For my new build I was ecstatic that Grizz brought the magik back to the ppi amps with the phantom and black ice creations... I bought 3 black ice amps (bk1800, bk800.4, bk580.5) and display them proudly... I would like nothing more than to lay the art series graphics over the black ice amp tops and honor the CHY legendary logo the best I could... I even had my cousin (artist) attempt to re-create the graphics for my Amps best he could off photos however they were just too hard to get perfect so I decided that until I can get it to look fitted as it would be had grizz been able to use it on the black ice amps, I would not do it... I wish Carolyn/Bret could come up with a graphics set for the black ice amps, or stand alone art series graphic vinyls with the proceeds of the sales going to a CHY "audio community gives back" fund to say thanks to Carolyn and her lasting contribution to car audio history .. My mother had battled cancer multiple times since the early 90's, and my 7 yr old son has had cancer twice having to have multiple surgeries and close calls... Hard to watch him struggle sometimes with things... He loves my "car stereo" and says he wishes I could "put the cool colors" on my three amps like I told him I was going to try to do... If there was a way for me to make him happy by applying the graphics to the bk amps I would be honored to do so! Bret is indeed a lucky man to know Carolyn, and if Mrs. Young reads this I hope she smiles a bit knowing there is a random child somewhere that loves what she has done and sees her as an inspiration!! He prays for her, and as a small child to pray for someone he hasn't met actually inspires me to be a better family man.. I am proud of my Black Ice amps because of grizz archer and his work, and even more proud to know that Mrs. Young is part of the history of my life and love of car audio....
> 
> Sorry if I rambled a bit, I just had to post this and let Mrs Young know she inspires my young son and for that I am humbled / proud of both his compassion, and the art series impact on our lives....


Way cool buddy! Carolyn is one of the most amazing people I have ever known, even aside from her incredible talent. To know her is to love her. And yes, I am pretty sure she will read this and get a big smile from your post.


----------



## MikeT1982

Wow… That is SOMETHING....Jesus man, incredible. THANK YOU FOR SHARING!  I haven't been on this forum for probably a good year and have been quite depressed since my fiancé left me just before Christmas so I have not been involved in the hobby whatsoever, my old outdated -P)equipment sleeps in my basement, and just randomly tonight I decided to check out our forum here and found this thread and it really made me feel good!!! There really are some of us out there that still care about 12v audio for the love of the science, the heart, the equipment and build quality, the beauty and the mad scientist behind the design. Not who is louder than who could spend more money etc. It's such a shame that we are dying crowd I do not know anyone physically that has any inkling of what any of this stuff is and it seems to be an era that has passed at least in my area, and I feel like I am going at it alone...although I am somewhat of a collector and plan to one day do a retro vehicle similar to your suburban but not with PPI (although ppi IS one of my favorite companies as I love multiples equally), it is tough. It's so tough when so little know what the heck our hobby is about and no one seems to care. It is something that absorbed my life in the mid-to-late 90s and I spent every waking moment and stayed single specifically so that I could concentrate and live breathe and eat car audio lol...and now people have no concept it seems :-/. Props to you guys who drive forward and do the retro vehicles and such. I'm with you guys in heart!! And I always save the most important for last, thank you Carolyn Hall Young for this and all you've done for us, and thank you to all the engineers who designed these things for us and music artists (Neil Case, Techmaster PEB, DJ Magic Mike, etc) thank you for the great era and time you gave us and the happiness you allowed us to enjoy so much so I can't let go of it still  and Mrs. Young you will be in my prayers stay strong, you will beat it again no doubt!!! 

Thanks so much,

Mike T


----------



## twistedfreak

im a lil late, but damn that is amazing! she sounds like an outstanding person and friend!!!
i love her artwork on these amps, they have always been my favorites!
congrats!!!!


----------



## RandomBeat

Awesome thread and dedication from one of the original audio goddesses! Thanks for sharing and I hope one day I can see the banner (or a print) in person!


----------



## twistedfreak

i wonder if it would be possible to get some t shirts reproduced by cafe press or something.....that would be pretty cool to have a couple to wear to shows and such


----------



## miniSQ

i missed this thread as well. I ran a600's back in the day and they were ( and still are) the most beautiful amps ever made. Well maybe the 2075's i ran before that were even prettier. So awesome to see a picture of the person that created such beauty. Hope she is doing well....

PS...the banner ain't too shabby either.


----------



## captainobvious

twistedfreak said:


> i wonder if it would be possible to get some t shirts reproduced by cafe press or something.....that would be pretty cool to have a couple to wear to shows and such



Along those lines...

It would be very cool if Carolyn had one or two portions of the work that she would allow to have t-shirts printed up with. I'd be all over buying a few. Perhaps something could be setup to donate sale proceeds to the charitable cause of her choice? Everybody wins.

How is Carolyn's health? Hope all is well.


-Steve


----------



## Darth SQ

captainobvious said:


> Along those lines...
> 
> It would be very cool if Carolyn had one or two portions of the work that she would allow to have t-shirts printed up with. I'd be all over buying a few. Perhaps something could be setup to donate sale proceeds to the charitable cause of her choice? Everybody wins.
> 
> How is Carolyn's health? Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> -Steve


This is already somewhat in the works. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## captainobvious

Excellent, glad to hear it. Certainly update us when you have more info.


----------



## vwguy383

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is already somewhat in the wItorks.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Hey bret, does CHY have the rights to all of the" art series" art? Including the the precision power names and wording and stuff? Just curious where her ownership ends with the art work. Maybe she can chime in too?

Beautiful work of Carolyn! My favorite pic is you doing the work. It shows an artist doing what they love.....Art!

Thanks
Justin


----------



## twistedfreak

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is already somewhat in the works.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



if this happens i absolutely want a few!!! please let me know!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

vwguy383 said:


> Hey bret, does CHY have the rights to all of the" art series" art? Including the the precision power names and wording and stuff? Just curious where her ownership ends with the art work. Maybe she can chime in too?
> 
> Beautiful work of Carolyn! My favorite pic is you doing the work. It shows an artist doing what they love.....Art!
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


She own's all the Art without question.
The name Precision Power went with the company sell off.
I don't know about the logos.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

I have read this thread. I am moved. Thank you, gentlemen. You fill my heart. XXOO CHY


----------



## upgrayedd

As the husband of an artist, I feel we often overlook the story and effort that goes into the design of items we use, whether it be "decorative" or industrial design. You have helped to tell the story of one of the most interesting line of amps, and the artist behind them. I also find it awesome how gracious CHY has been about this.


----------



## Darth SQ

upgrayedd said:


> As the husband of an artist, I feel we often overlook the story and effort that goes into the design of items we use, whether it be "decorative" or industrial design. You have helped to tell the story of one of the most interesting line of amps, and the artist behind them. I also find it awesome how gracious CHY has been about this.


She's a very gracious and giving lady. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

upgrayedd said:


> As the husband of an artist, I feel we often overlook the story and effort that goes into the design of items we use, whether it be "decorative" or industrial design. You have helped to tell the story of one of the most interesting line of amps, and the artist behind them. I also find it awesome how gracious CHY has been about this.


Thank you, Upgrayedd.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> She's a very gracious and giving lady.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


XXOO


----------



## vinman

Wow .... I keep coming back to this post every so often and I keep getting tears in my eyes 

Thank you for being so special .....


Cheers ...... Vincent in Ontario Canada


----------



## lsm

That is awesome!!


----------



## SQram

Found an old PPI poster in my magazine collection...


----------



## jb4674

Looks cool. Although I've never been a PPI fan, I can see and understand the nostalgia behind the revised artwork.

Personally, I would frame that banner to prevent it from deteriorating.


----------



## wagonmaster

Bret, that is a awesome PPI/CHY collectable. I would treasure it till I died. 

Tim


----------



## spydertune

What she did with your banner is the bomb. I think I would look into scanning it and printed onto tyvek or vinyl to take out into the world and leave the "original" safely on a wall out of the sunlight. As much as I like the artwork on the amps, the small scale in no way does the artwork justice. It must look spectacular in person in that large size.


----------



## Darth SQ

SQram said:


> Found an old PPI poster in my magazine collection...


This was the piece I was trying to describe on the phone Carolyn. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

spydertune said:


> What she did with your banner is the bomb. I think I would look into scanning it and printed onto tyvek or vinyl to take out into the world and leave the "original" safely on a wall out of the sunlight. As much as I like the artwork on the amps, the small scale in no way does the artwork justice. It must look spectacular in person in that large size.


It's actually overwhelming in person.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sunshinefc3s

No idea how I missed this thread?!?! Simply amazing work. Even through my laptop's monitor, seeing the pictures and reading the story brings tears to my eyes. 

How about those t-shirts? Proceeds to CHY? Please let me know how I can help to make that happen.
-Alex


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Great post,killer banner ur one lucky man to have such a great piece of car audio history, and to have the creator of the og art wok rework it,come on really, how does life get any better then that, Carolyn has such a talented mind, will forever be part of PPI & know for it,I have a handful of the og M,AM& ProMos amps,love them, THANK YOU so much for creating some of the most memorable artwork for the car audio industry , 5 of 15 amps were being copper plated,gold anodized with the art work to be redone by copying back on with it being laser etched on, but my very close friend that was having work done were he worked passed away, so amps were 2/3's done, just need to find place to have at work laser etched back on, was a specialty shop I only had access to through him, plus price was 1/3 of cost, now be arm n leg,hopefully can have that final part done, but thanks for sharing your gear banner with us,and thank you Carolyn for sharing such great art wok with us over the years which is still going strong, cheers


----------

